# WinSCP 4.3.7 - Standardpfad ändern?



## ByeBye 242513 (6. September 2012)

Guten Abend Community,

kann mir jemand verraten wie ich das Heimverzeichnis (Symbol mit Haus) in WinSCP ändern kann? 


Vielen Dank.


----------



## sluggish (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Bad Request,

solltest du deine Sitzung in WinSCP gespeichert haben, bearbeite diese.
Unter "Umgebung" > "Verzeichnisse" lässt sich das Home-Verzeichnis ändern.


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (7. Oktober 2012)

Kann es sein das ich noch einen "Experten-Modus" aktivieren muss? Ich finde diese Einstellungsmöglichkeit nicht (siehe Screenshot).


----------

